# VHF radio on a flats boat?



## RunningOnEmpty

My new to me boat came with a VHF radio and the antenna is mounted on the top of the center console. It looks like crap and I'm looking for reasons to remove it. Do I really need a radio on a inshore boat?


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I don't have one and never have. I mean honestly if you're running offshore you need it and if you're running areas without cell signal you need one. but in those areas I would just rather have a handheld VHF.


----------



## ifsteve

I wouldn't go on a boat in the salt without one.....get a good handheld.


----------



## Padre

Or if you are on the Bahamas.


----------



## Zika

You could always remove the antenna and stow it unless needed. Or get a good handheld like the earlier suggestion. Either way, for safety reasons every boat should be equipped with a VHF, regardless of cell coverage.


----------



## Padre

I have a 32' sailboat and of course we have a VHF antenna on the top of a 49' mast so it reaches 100's of miles. But I have also been back in Lostmans and a hand held doesn't reach very far at all. I often thought if you can attach an antenna to a push pole and hold it up when you needed it, you might be able to reach someone from the back of the glades. Sounds like a lot of work. Just get a sat phone or Spot.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Here in the big bend/nature coast cell reception is spotty at best in a lot of places. I always keep a handheld in the boat. Also, the girl the Coast Guard has on doing securite announcements during weekdays for the last few months sounds hot.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Padre said:


> I often thought if you can attach an antenna to a push pole and hold it up when you needed it


Get a big ass roll of antenna wire and make your own. You shouldn't need a very large antenna just enough wire to run the length of the pole. Keep it stashed in your tool bag and if you ever get in trouble you got a 25 or 30 foot antenna. Now you just have to remember to maintain the batteries in your radio.


----------



## jfboothe

A handheld is fine if you are just using it for emergency USCG or SeaTow. They can typically receive a call from a 1 watt handheld up to 20 miles out. VHF is line of site. Their antennas are on towers so the range is pretty good. 

http://www.navcen.uscg.gov/?pageName=mtNds


----------



## crboggs

There are some shorter antenna alternatives out there.

At least carry a handheld...its basic safety gear IMHO.


----------



## Zika

The extra-long antenna coil and using the push pole as a height-extender was a long time solution for those fishing the Glades backcountry.

And as noted, VHF is line of sight so the higher the antenna the better. I was an inflight radio operator in the Navy and VHF reception was considerable once we were in the air. The HF high frequency radios were really impressive though. I could do a radio check on the tarmac in Spain, Italy or Greece and get an atmospheric skip and talk to bases in California and Alaska. That's some range!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

A different mount with a removable antenna that can be stored in the rod locker would be a much better solution vs seeing it in my face.


----------



## Zika

Agreed. That would be annoying and the same reason why I never liked rod holders mounted on the forward side of a console.


----------



## permitchaser

I had a unit on my boat when I bought it but it looked like it was corroded... Took it out. I have always had cell reception in FL and NC. I am a long distant swimmer so I guess I could just swim in if needed


----------



## scout177

I am a firm believer in all boats having a reliable VHF radio. This radio should be tied into your GPS unit or some have their own built in GPS for not that much more $. You should also register and program your MMSI # into this radio. Check the operation of the radio frequently. I don't like handhelds because of forgetting to charge the batteries. 

Usually when you need it things have gone terribly bad quickly; possibly with not enough time to get your cell phone and figure out coordinates to relay to rescue. Your cell phone may have gotten wet and be non-operative in an event. Also, the rescue party that you call on your cell phone may possibly spend a few extra minutes notifying the coast guard, relaying coordinates(that have the chance of being misinterpreted), etc.

If things have gone terrible such as rapidly taking on water, your chances of being rescued by pressing the distress button on the VHF with notifications going out to all nearby boats (that have an operational radio) and the coast guard increase greatly. Most radios on the receiving end of your distress call are given your coordinates automatically so they can locate you. 

I wonder if the NFL players that lost their lives off of Clearwater would have survived if they had an operational radio with a distress button? I imagine from reading that story that a big wave from stern anchoring sunk the boat very quickly but probably not so quickly that one of the three guys couldn't have made it to the radio to push that one button; a cell phone in that case probably wouldn't have been timely enough or no reception. 

I wonder if the poor teenage duck hunters that lost their lives a few weeks ago in Texas had an operational radio? Perhaps if they did have a radio they would still be with us.

You may be able to save your life, family members or another boater's life with that radio; keep your radio on at all times as it isn't just for saving yourselves. You may be the one calling next time and you will hope other nearby boaters have their radio on. 

I believe a radio is more important in small craft than large craft due to the greater likelihood of being swamped by weather or large vessel wakes. All Ghennoes should have a radio.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I agree that it's better to be safe than sorry but I still say its all about your situation. If you travel frequently in waters that you're unfamiliar with, no cell phone signal, not within easy swimming distance to shore than yes its best to have one. I would examine your situation and decide. Again, I fish an area for the most part that even if the boat sank, which it has full floatation so I'm not all that worried about that, I could stand in or swim to an area somewhat close to shore. Unfortunately, Charleston area is becoming so crowded that no matter where I was in the marsh I'm within walking distance to a populated area.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

I got a Delorme Inreach satelite two way text unit with emergency button for when I am in the lower 10,000 Islands and out west in remote areas fly fishing. Great peace of mind knowing if things go bad I have a means that I can get help with the push of one button. Similar to Ispot, but it allows for txts back and forth with rescue personel. https://www.amazon.com/AG-008727-20...id=1485603037&sr=8-3&keywords=delorme+inreach


----------



## scout177

mtoddsolomon said:


> I agree that it's better to be safe than sorry but I still say its all about your situation. If you travel frequently in waters that you're unfamiliar with, no cell phone signal, not within easy swimming distance to shore than yes its best to have one. I would examine your situation and decide. Again, I fish an area for the most part that even if the boat sank, which it has full floatation so I'm not all that worried about that, I could stand in or swim to an area somewhat close to shore. Unfortunately, Charleston area is becoming so crowded that no matter where I was in the marsh I'm within walking distance to a populated area.


It's not all about "you". Again, if other fisherman are in distress in your area, they won't have your cell # to hail you.


----------



## scout177

Steve_Mevers said:


> I got a Delorme Inreach satelite two way text unit with emergency button for when I am in the lower 10,000 Islands and out west in remote areas fly fishing. Great peace of mind knowing if things go bad I have a means that I can get help with the push of one button. Similar to Ispot, but it allows for txts back and forth with rescue personel. https://www.amazon.com/AG-008727-20...id=1485603037&sr=8-3&keywords=delorme+inreach


These units are great to save "you" but consider your fellows on the water in distress that may need assistance.


----------



## ifsteve

Certainly you can go overboard in deciding how much safety equipment to carry....and yes pun intended. I carry a handheld VHF. I carry a Delorme Inreach. And I carry a lithium jump start battery (which can also power any item on the boat, so I never had to worry about if I forget to charge my radio battery....oh and you should all have 12v accessory plugs anyway).

The total cost of all of those items was less than $600. Cheap insurance...oh I have sea tow too.

The piece of mind I get is worth way more than the expense. The Inreach is kick butt because it sends pings to my wife so she knows where I am (ok maybe for some of you that's not a good thing ). There are just so many things that can happen on the water and when things go south they tend to do so in a hurry.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

scout177 said:


> These units are great to save "you" but consider your fellows on the water in distress that may need assistance.


This new boat of mine is my first vessel large enough to have remote steering. I have a lot to learn.


----------



## lemaymiami

I have a standard 25watt VHF radio on my skiff (and every permitted guide in Everglades National Park is required to have one in working condition....). I use one of those Metz 6db "shorty" antennas - and keep the stainless steel whip stowed away (antenna base in on my center console, ready for the whip when I need to transmit...). I also keep a ready made extra antenna cable that's 25' long so that I can detach my normal in dash cable, and re-attach that much longer cable to that easily removed antenna base... With that setup you can tie wrap your antenna base to your pushpole and get heard.... Still you have to remember that if you're back in the bushes - poling out to open water will greatly aid your being heard... 

Guys in little skiffs are probably only going to have their VHF turned on when they need to transmit - most of the time their radios will be turned off (the opposite of how big boats offshore operate). Remember that if you can reach the Coast Guard in an emergency - they'll have you triangulated if you can stay connected for even a few seconds.... Down in the Everglades the most likely CG station to hear your transmission will be the one at Ft. Myers (with a great big, tall antenna....).

Only a fool does without a VHF on the water since it's your lifeline - but I have been that fool... My only excuse is that I was younger then and only learned, really learned, about safety stuff after I got my captain's license and actually began working on the water day after day (that was just about 21 years ago now..). Yes, a handheld VHF is better than nothing - but a permanently mounted unit on your skiff will get you emergency assistance when you really, really need it. A handheld VHF should be your second radio (and make sure it transmits at 25 watts and is waterproof -that should give you some idea of the circumstances where a handheld would be helpful - as in you're in the water and no boat is still floating - or nearby...).

By the way, I'm told that in an emergency situation way, way back in the bushes - if you can reach the CG -they'll have that big orange chopper over you in around 20 minutes.... That's a long time if you're doing CPR on someone with you.... but it sure beats anything else, no matter where you are....


----------



## ifsteve

Correct me if I am wrong Capt Bob, but I believe that the most powerful handheld VHF radios are limited to 6W. To get a 25W radio you have to go to a fixed mount.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

scout177 said:


> These units are great to save "you" but consider your fellows on the water in distress that may need assistance.


I am not going to know if they need help anyway because there is no way I am going to be listening to that damn VHF radio with all that radio chatter while I am trying to enjoy some quite time fishing. Yeah I know, people are not supposed to use Channel 16 but in an emergency, but most of the idiots on the water these days think a radio check with USCG is an emergency. Trust me, I have saved many a sailor on the water, and I will be the first to jump in and help if I see someone in distress, but I am not going to monitor a VHF all day.


----------



## permitchaser

ifsteve said:


> Correct me if I am wrong Capt Bob, but I believe that the most powerful handheld VHF radios are limited to 6W. To get a 25W radio you have to go to a fixed mount.


I looked them up online cause I don't have one and all the handhelds were 5-6 w while big Honking box perminate were 25w


----------



## scout177

Steve_Mevers said:


> I am not going to know if they need help anyway because there is no way I am going to be listening to that damn VHF radio with all that radio chatter while I am trying to enjoy some quite time fishing. Yeah I know, people are not supposed to use Channel 16 but in an emergency, but most of the idiots on the water these days think a radio check with USCG is an emergency. Trust me, I have saved many a sailor on the water, and I will be the first to jump in and help if I see someone in distress, but I am not going to monitor a VHF all day.




Most radios come with a DSC feature and it allows you to keep the volume down or no volume to avoid chatter in high traffic areas. If another boater presses their DSC(Distress) button, a loud alarm sounds on your VHF regardless of where you have the volume set.


----------



## lemaymiami

IfSTeve -you're right about handhelds not having the power of a standard fixed mount radio... As you can guess - I don't own a handheld (although they may meet the needs of some, they're not for me...).


----------



## bobber

Actually Bob, you can connect a handheld to your emergency pushpole antenna tower. Standard Horizon and Icom use an SMA connector for their rubber ducky antennas. Get an SMA to PL259 adapter and your handheld will connect to any VHF antenna rig. Range is far more dependent on antenna height than transmit power. I also carry a Metz and 25' of RG58 stashed on my 15' open tiller skiff that doesn't have a good mounting spot for a fixed mount.


----------



## Redbelly

bobber said:


> Actually Bob, you can connect a handheld to your emergency pushpole antenna tower. Standard Horizon and Icom use an SMA connector for their rubber ducky antennas. Get an SMA to PL259 adapter and your handheld will connect to any VHF antenna rig. Range is far more dependent on antenna height than transmit power. I also carry a Metz and 25' of RG58 stashed on my 15' open tiller skiff that doesn't have a good mounting spot for a fixed mount.


Where do you find this stuff?


----------



## WhiteDog70810

Every inshore boat wreck I've witnessed or known about happened so fast that a permanent mount radio and your phone would be wet before you could have used it. When a little boat swamps, it often immediately capsizes. While a permanent mount has better range and can be on all day, it is not helpful unless the boat stays upright or the problem has nothing to do with the actual boat it is in (another boat in trouble, partner has a heart attack, etc). 

In a perfect world, each boat would have both a permanent and a handheld, but a handheld should be part of your minimum responsible load. A handleheld VHF radio must be waterproof (I think the distress button that automatically sends GPS positioning information sounds really smart also) and should be stored in a blaze orange floating Pelican-type case with a flexible antenna already attached along with a roll of antenna wire if you get a chance to rig something for longer range. You might as well keep your flares/smoke and first aid gear in the same case. Store the oh-chit kit some place you can get to easily when the boat is floating upside down.

Also, if you think you are squared away because you have a waterproof iPhone case, submerge your hand in cool-cold water for a few minutes, then shake the water off and try to dial. The screen detects the heat of your finger. If you can't warm and dry your hand, a touch screen phone becomes useless. I found this out while duck hunting, so I know I don't want to depend on a phone if I am wet, cold, freaked out and holding on to a capsized boat.

Nate


----------



## bobber

Redbelly said:


> Where do you find this stuff?


My father was a radio officer in the Merchant Marine in WWII, then a Georgia Tech educated engineer and a ham radio operator so he instilled a fascination with radio in me from an early age. I knew morse code and semaphore before I could ride a bike - my Christmas wish book came from Heathkit,Lafayette and Radio Shack, not Sears. Grew up on boats in the pre cell/pre internet days when VHF and CB were the only choice, so this is knowledge learned and inherited over a lifetime.

Or you can just read about it on Microskiff!


----------



## blackmagic1

Ok, can somebody give simple set up and parts list for those of us that would like to carry a 6w handheld with the ability to extend the range. I for one would really appreciate it. I'm liking the idea of keeping an easily reached Oh sh!t bag. I was in a situation where i had a wiring issue with my trolling motor and watched a fire burn like a fuse in seconds straight into my front hatch with battery and fuel tank. Decided then and there to get my safety crap together.


----------



## Blue Zone

A couple of years ago I had something strange happen in the NW Providence channel. I picked up a pan pan from CG Miami concerning a distress call from a boat about 60 miles NE of my location on the North (other) side of Grand Bahama. I was between the boat in distress and Miami, but I never picked up the original pan pan. My antennas are about 23' asl, so picking up Miami made sense. 

So I am wondering if Miami can somehow receive further than we think. Even if the pan pan was relayed by a help or ground station, I still should have heard the relay, which I didn't...

Anyway, back to the Glades, I suppose it would be asking to much for the Park to install a large antenna in the visitors center or marina for distress call on 16 only.
At least during the day when it's manned, it would be of some help.


----------



## bryson

I don't know about the Glades since you have mangroves that could block the signal, but a handheld will work much farther than you think across open water. The CG stations typically have really tall antennas, which helps out a lot. I've been in contact (transmitting and receiving) with CG from 60nm (70 miles) away using a 6W handheld. It wasn't perfect, but I was very impressed.

I carry a handheld on my skiff -- if you get yourself up high (stand on the platform, climb a tree), you should be able to maintain contact for a pretty good distance. If I was in a wooded area or someplace with lots of potential signal blockage, I would probably look into some sort of extendable antenna, or a coiled antenna to hoist up on a push pole or something.

All that being said... just get a PLB. If you are in a truly life-threatening situation, it's the best thing out there. Plus, you can use it hiking or camping, or in any situation where a cell or line-of-sight radio won't work well. I also brought mine with me to Costa Rica, where most of the offshore boats don't have an EPIRB or anything similar. I could go on and on, but suffice it to say that in the big scheme of things, $250 is very little investment for such an important tool, especially if you're in remote areas or ever venture offshore. if you ever need it, there's no amount of money you wouldn't pay. https://www.westmarine.com/buy/acr-electronics--resqlink-buoyant-personal-locator-beacon--13381207


----------



## DBStoots

bobber said:


> Actually Bob, you can connect a handheld to your emergency pushpole antenna tower. Standard Horizon and Icom use an SMA connector for their rubber ducky antennas. Get an SMA to PL259 adapter and your handheld will connect to any VHF antenna rig. Range is far more dependent on antenna height than transmit power. I also carry a Metz and 25' of RG58 stashed on my 15' open tiller skiff that doesn't have a good mounting spot for a fixed mount.


I have a Cobra MM HR330 Marine Handheld VHF radio. It does not appear that the antenna is removable, but not positive. Can someone provide more details about the connection to an antenna extension? Where is the RG58 cable attached to the handheld, using the SMA to PL259 adapter? Any insight/instructions would be helpful.

BTW, the one time I had to use my handheld (long story), I was able to reach CG Station Key West from the NW area of Whitewater Bay in the Everglades National Park!


----------

